# Team 4 Sign In



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

what should our name be?


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

checkin in


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

i dont know 
any ideas


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkin in

p.s. Im a new shooter so Im not sure Ill get a good kill this year


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

need-a-bow said:


> Checkin in
> 
> p.s. Im a new shooter so Im not sure Ill get a good kill this year


hey dont worry about it 
even the best bowhunters dont always get one shot
as long as your excited to be in a tree we will love to have you on the team


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i leave for colorado in 9 days and will get back 4 days before the opening day of missouri bow season


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i leave for colorado in 9 days just and will return home in time to start the missouri bow season


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

checking in ideas for names: antler addicts or swack masters


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

how about Rack Rage?


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

i like rack rage alot.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Do we have to enter a name by a certain date?


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

i dont know for sure


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

i like rack rage!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

i like rack rage 
and i dont know if there is a due date for the names


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

look like everyone agrees on that...when does you all's seasn start? Mine is October 3!!!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

No clue here. at least I made a name for the team. Should we make a new thread with our name?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Who´ll make it?


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

on my colorado trip i seen 4 elk my dad hit one but we never found her and i never got a shot 
the other guy that went with us had one pop up out of its bed 15 yards from him ran to within 10 yards and he didn't have an arrow knocked so he couldn't get a shot off 
missouri bow season starts tomorrow and i leave to go back to colorado with my girlfriends family


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

hey guys was really excited this morning at 8:15, opening day of indianas youth season and we saw 9 deer, 3 nice bucks, 4 does, and 2 small bucks. i got a shot at a 120 class 8 point at what i thought was 25 yards but actually what about 20. so i hit him high and tracked him for 4 hours scowered a woods and a grass field to no avail but we think it probably hit him between lungs and spine where it is just basically meat so we think he will survive he just needs to roll over and snap that 12 dollar arrow off and be on his wa lol but i guess it is just part of the game


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i went back out to colorado with my gfs dad and he hit a bull but we never found it then seen a 400 class bull but couldn't get an ethical shot
then yesterday me and a buddy was out on his land and we found a couple of rubs and we jumped a young doe


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> i like rack rage
> and i dont know if there is a due date for the names


 there isn't any sort of due date for names guys, in the contest your just known as team 4 just like all the others will just be known as team#_


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

saturday is the day!!!


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

had a close call thursday had two does come in with 40 yards but never could get a shot off


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> well since inline wasn't on here in the first place you can take his place on team 4.
> 
> Now just to let everyone know don't expect me to do this on our next contest if I divide the teams because the deadline will be it and after the deadline there will be no more signups on that certain contest and I will give you guys a very early reminder and quite some time to get signed up.


I suppose I'm on your team now. Hey y'all.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

welcome to the team


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks, y'all. So we don't got a name yet?


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought it was rack rage


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

bump, I can barely see it on the page.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bahahaha nice signituature questie...good song
and ikd about making it official but i think we all agree on rack rage


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone get one yet?


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

hey guys i killed a doe in our youth season in IN. with a slug gun and then tonite i killed a nine point with my bow so i will post pics here in a minute.


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

BowBoy78 said:


> Bahahaha nice signituature questie...good song
> and ikd about making it official but i think we all agree on rack rage


Thanks, I had to change it a little since I'm not a long haired country *boy* haha



Indianayounggun said:


> hey guys i killed a doe in our youth season in IN. with a slug gun and then tonite i killed a nine point with my bow so i will post pics here in a minute.


Good job!


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks man. Also does anyone know how to post picures?


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Indianayounggun said:


> Thanks man. Also does anyone know how to post picures?


Click the "Go Advanced" button at the bottom of the page, then at the top of the post box it has a tree with a frame around it. Click on that (It has to already be on the net though, get a Photobucket account or post it on Facebook)


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Football is over time to kill somethin!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone get one?


----------

